# Beat this stacking photo!



## snowfighterG (Feb 18, 2003)

We use our 3/4 ton Sherman tank as we call it to push back banks & piles. Who has a photo that will beat this one! I think my employee thinks he has a rocket ship!


----------



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

*Nice photo....*

but, I dont stack snow... thats what loaders are for = more $$$ and less beating on the trucks.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Cool picture! I stack about as highas the cab of the truck,it i need it higher out comes the loader.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Chevy trucks baby!! Hehe.  Mike


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

now i'm sure you wouldn't see a ford or a dodge doing that.


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*No Snow*

Can you do that with snow in front of the plow?


----------



## P&J Lawncare (Dec 30, 2001)

Here is a ford stacking it.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SNOW G...Nice pics!................Lots of white gold this
year in central NY huh?
Its either feast or famine guys.......................geo


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

I can w/ a V in scoop.
BTW: Nice ramp, not very high tho.


----------



## snowfighterG (Feb 18, 2003)

*That's what I wondered hyperpak...*

It does look like he is just driving up a mountain doesn't it........good one about the no snow hyperpak.......


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

The way it works (without killing the truck) is to have the pivot point of the plow as far back and high up on the truck as possible. That way you front tires ride up the pile before your plow mount digs in. So actually Chevys are the worst at riding up piles because of the IFS. Therefore a straight axle Dodge or Ford works much better. That is, if you make your own mount and have a plow with a 25-30 inch A frame. Which is the big downside of all these newer plow mounts is they hang so low they dig into the pile long before the front tires get to the pile. The goal is to hit the pile with the blade up and it pushes the top of the pile back. Then you push more snow on top and push that back. Once the pile packs down you can drive the truck on it. There is a picture (not a great picture) of a Dodge driving on a pile on the last thread of the Dodge discussion (Dodge rule). It's the third picture down. We haven't had any real storms this year so I don't have any good pictures.  If we do get a good storm I will try to get some pics.


----------



## chadse1 (Feb 19, 2003)

hey, it is not the hieght of the pile , it is where that pile started before it was pushed back, that is why it is called "pushing back".

this is from the employee!

chevy's do rule.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I hate to be the one to bring this up... I'm not sure if I'd do that, especially with my name on my truck. Think of the liability that you are creating (there are many dumb kids here i dont think they need to see a ramp...) I would think that the truck is much more suseptable to damage climbing like that. maybe i'm the only one that thinks like this, and will probably get flamed for it.  

I'm kinda with PAPS on this one, stack as high as you can, then bring in something bigger (loader) if you need more room.


----------



## snowfighterG (Feb 18, 2003)

*it all in the feel*

Oh yeh guys he definitely rides the pile and takes the top off and if it got any higher than that we would definitely get a loader to do the rest. We also take the front of the pile and drop it off the top. Once a season is all we get you can't do it after those piles get frozen. Snowbowtie I would never let them do it more than once and very carefully because I would flame him if he broke one of the trucks but the pic was all in fun!!



> : Snowfighters never quit.............


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dillyolboy_
> *That way you front tires ride up the pile before your plow mount digs in. So actually Chevys are the worst at riding up piles because of the IFS. Therefore a straight axle Dodge or Ford works much better.*


Can you explain that a little better? I am not saying you are wrong, but do plow mounts on ford/dodge trucks mount any higher or further back than chevies? If so, is this just because of IFS? Just curious to know.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Ryan, Im not saying i agree 100% with dillyolboy,but i know there is some truth to what he's saying. My Dodge w/solid axle stacks noticeably higher than my GMC with IFS.I thought it was the plow,but I talked to Greg(Dockboy) who also has the MVP,and on his Ford SD,the MVP is a stacking fool ,its not bad on my GMC,it just cant stack nearly as high as the Boss/Ram can.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Guys, I just did that on accident the night before last with a 2000 GMC Siera and boss V plow.

Cost me 50.00 to get wenched out it was stuck so bad.

Thought I'd get a couple foot of a start on a 3 foot snow pile I made earlier... Problen was, the plow shot up and over the pile and the truck lunged right on top of the pile and sank.

I was done.

Front tires dangling a foot or two off the ground and the plow weight created a see saw affect and lifted the rear tires enough to get zero traction.

That sucked at 3:00 AM

Lost 10.00 on that little lot.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

The same thing happen with 1 of my trucks last storm. The plow rode over the pile and the truck got stuck.We had to get 1 of our backhoes to pull it out.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

LOL.
As I sat, trying to get unstuck, calling around, waiting for the tow truck, and the 50.00 cost...

I was thinking maybe a wench with in cab controls will be my first purchase next year.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Yea man! Stacking can be fun but getting hung up always takes the smile off of your face. Did the same identical thing with the F-650. BIG snow. Good thing my partner didn't leave for the next acct. He backed his F-700 up and hooked a chain between the two. I just needed a small tug to get out. 
The only thing worse with stacking is the loss of a plow light if the blade flips up too high. Either that or creasing the front bumper. Jake...


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SNO & PHILLY......... Been there done that getting
hungup trying to stack up that white gold ! My
old hard mount western would stack high ! My
new ultra mount western won't stack for a darn..........MOMMYCLAUS to the rescue !
She bought me a portable wench that plugs
into cig. lighter ! From Sears.......
If I get hung up NO PROB......
Just whip it out and hook up to the nearest solid 
object and push the button ! 
Sure is great at 4 am !..........geo


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

How good does it work? Tried it yet? How much?


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Trying to get unstuck in a pile*

Last Monday we got 10" of snow & I get a call from a buddy that got hung-up in a BIG pile & asked me to come pull him out, I told him first to check to see if he could climb over the hood & unhook the plow  He said yes & unhooked the plow & laughed as he was able to get out so easy but now he has no plow  I told him to get his chain out & drage it out & the phone went silent ----- he then tells me his chain is back in his shop  He must have been really tired as he asked me to go get his chain as he couldn't go get it as he was stuck  I then reminded him he was out of the pile, were still laughing at him.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Nice Piles 

Stacking high is really,really hard on the plow assy,and the truck.It will bend stuff and wear out the front end quicker.Never try to stack with the blade angled as it put just that much more stress on everything.

Try to use the momentum of the snow to get it up over your piles.If your plow is setup right and rolls snow well,you can accelerate before you get to the pile,and then backoff a bit and coast into the pile gently.The accelerated snow will throw itself up onto the pile,and the blade just has to hold it up there for a sec,instead of pushing it all the way up.Now this doesn't always work with all types of snow,but most of the time it will.Using windrows on either side of what your pushing will help contain the snow on the blade and get more up into the pile too.

Plow smart and save your truck and plow.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

We don't stack with our truck that's what the loaders are for. Are your customers going to pay when somthig breaks(I don't think so), way to had on trucks/plows, let them pay for stacking.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

We all know it's hard on the truck, but sometimes you have to make due with what you have. Especially in thoes big storms when you run outta room.

Only time I got hung up on a pile was actually part of the curb & I got out by digging out for a min. Kinda odd as I've plowed to the exact same spot 40+ times since w/ no problem.
Now I did get stuck in soft ground a few times, last year. Couldn't avoid that. Had to push part of the 7ft back.


----------



## mpflood (Dec 27, 2001)

who doesn't drive around with a "hand held come along"and some extra chain in the truck.

Definatley no stacking with plow(nothing major anyway)
makes um feel justified to see the loader when they get that extra bill

hahaha
Mike


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Funny you mention bending Chris, My uncle has bent a couple Western A-Frames on the old hard mount plows. This was back in the 'blizzard' of '79, trying to stack too high, the a-frame hit the stops and the blade and front of the a-frame kept rising and bent. Beefed it up when they repaired both plows and never had a problem again. 

As far as stacking goes, I can say the new Cat 236 is a nice machine


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Our Fords and Dodges stack snow just fine we even have a 454 big block Chevy but the higher clearence on the Fords and Mopars have the advange, when its too high we get out the loader to stack higher.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Our lot truck (Mopar ) stacks fine!!!! But we stack with the loader, to many broken plow parts can & will happen!


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I'd love it if Mommyclaus got me a wench. Although I'm not sure I'd get too much work out of her if I keep plugging her into the cigarette lighter socket.   

Sonjaab, Like Sno asked, I'd be curious as to how well that winch worked also. I haven't gotten the Blazer stuck since hanging it up on a curb in the first lot I was plowing after I got it in 96. I was plowing 30" in a lot I'd never seen or plowed before. Knock on wood. My driver called me last week to say he was stuck. I explained to him why & before I got over to the lot he was in he'd radioed back that he had dug it out. I'm pretty sure he won't be using the truck as a loader anymore  Since I trained him, I see that he's really developed that bad habit of not wanting to get out of the truck for anything during plow shifts  Having a portable winch in the truck sounds like a great idea for being in those remote lots far away from the other trucks (and anyone else for that matter) at 3:00 AM.


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

guys, Its at WINCH not a WENCH! I wench won't pull you out when you're stuck. It might pull something else though! yee-hah


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Queen of the Hill 2-23-2003  This is my 10yo daughter Marie during the snow storm on 2-23/24 in Indy.

Kip
www.indysnowplowers.com


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Andy, you got any way of getting ahold of this so-called wench?? LOL!!  Nice pic kipcom, is that a Blizzard plow? Mike


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Mike 97....... ARRrrgh  It is a BOSS 7.5' Super duty, Marie says thanks for the nice words


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

For some reason it looked like a Blizzard, maybe cause it looked white or the springs. Not sure why I thought that, hehe. Thanks for the correction.  Mike


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

LOL............We sure talk and spell funny here in 
northern NY.........Wench and winch work fine ! 
They both WORK when needed ..........
Good thing I'm typing late so she don't read this 
and back smack me !
LOL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,geo

BTW: She got it at sears..about $225 bucks .
( not sure)
It has 25 ft of cable and hooks on each end. 
It has enough pull to drag the truck off the bank. 
Darn new GM trucks are so LOW !!! I also carry a
couple of 25 ft. tow chains if it won't reach anything
solid. Sure is a lifesaver at 4am hung up out back
here in Podunk ! 
I did have a Hand Come a Long but it was a PIA to use !


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I hope the pic I attached works. A picture is worth a thousand words so hopefully it explains it a bit better. You can see that the plow is mounted much further back on the frame so the tires can ride up the pile without the mount digging in. On a Chevy with IFS, the front fork of the A arm attaches to the frame right about where this plow is mounted so the mount has to be moved 6 inches forward or so. It really does make a difference though. I have a Unimount on my Dodge and it can go up the pile a bit but you have to push it. When I drove this truck I got to the end of the windrow and let off and the truck rolled a few feet up the pile  The A frame on this plow was also lengthened so it initially stacks higher. 
The customers actually like it when we stack with trucks. We had an apartment place that we lost and got back a couple years ago. The manager said, "You guys just stack it up with your trucks when you plow it but those other guys sat there for 4 hours in the afternoon with a loader and then billed us exta for it."
Wyldman is right on that you use momentum to move snow. It is much more efficient and the truck works alot less. Get up to speed quick and let the blade roll the snow. You can't get enough traction to move snow with power. Which is why I plow in low range. You get going 8-10 mph within the length of the truck. It is also much more productive since the snow is rolled not pushed so you can make a wider pass. Then let the moving snow slide up the pile itself. Especially in light, dry snow it works beautiful.
BTW: Glad you guys are happy with your Chevys. More Dodges for the rest of us.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Sorry no pic lets try again.


----------



## JYARNO (Feb 2, 2003)

*Newbie Question*

Based on the previous discussion, I have a question. If I try to stack too high (Fisher MM2), won't the "A"-frame (push beam?) top out against the headgear and thereby severely stress the frame mounts? It probably wouldn't matter as much if the snow pile had a gradual incline, like 45deg. I was stacking real good for an amateur. My piles were rather steep faced though (approx. 65 to 70deg.) and I'm wondering if I'm stressing the frame mounts. This was all accomplished in Low range at low speed. Any thoughts on this would be helpful. (The last big storm (2/17) was a major "school day" for me. I learned a ton in one day.)

Lee


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

On my MVP the top of the plow usually hits the lift arm unless I raise the plow before it slides up.
One thing you need to be carefull about is if the mount pin (unimount, etc...) falls out & you hit a pile. It did on mine & I have a small dent in the center of the hood because of it.
Not big but still noticable. I showed some of you at the BBQ...


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Some plows have tilt stops on them. These "stops" will only allow the plow to go up to a certain height thus protecting the head gear. I have mostly seen these on pickup mounted rigs.
My Western heavyweights that I have mounted on class 7 trucks don't have any stops. They will pivot as high as they can. Talk about extreme stackability! 
The only problem is that if the blade comes up too high, your looking to either hit the pump lift arm or a headlight on the plow head gear. It depends on the angle of the plow while stacking. Been there before. 
Jake.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

When the plow tops out on the stops on the headgear it does transfer all the weight to the headgear and the truck.If your pushing and stacking hard,that's when things start to bend and break.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Wyldman, I agree. The stops do cause a bad bind to a plow rig. I think that's part of the reason that the Meyer plow that I have on my pick-up broke at the A-frame last week. 
I do believe that NOT having the stops on my heavier Westerns seems to work better than if they did have stops. The pivot of the blade may put a little extra weight on the frame but there is no bind. I agree that the bind is where the problem can be. The extra weight won't hurt because even though my class 7 trucks are rated for 26,000lb GVW, they are built to handle up to 28,000lb GVW plus. That's a lot of snow.


----------



## TheBeast (Nov 24, 2001)

*this is huge*

This pile is from the local shopping center by me. It is not that big of a lot but the amount of snow that was dumped during that blizzard was insane. This pile is all the snow from that lot and its height is do to the excavator that my company owns. I wish i was there to see the operation, but i had other things to do. You have to see this in person to believe it, my jaw dropped when i saw it.

If u look in the pictures, the one with the light posts shows that the pile exceeds the height of the lights. Those light posts are atleast 30+ feet in height, and the snow goes another 10 ft higher.


----------



## TheBeast (Nov 24, 2001)

another


----------



## TheBeast (Nov 24, 2001)

last one.

oh i forgot to mention that this pic was taken today which is almost 2 weeks after the storm. So a decent amount was melted do to the high temps that were around here.


----------



## TheBeast (Nov 24, 2001)

here is that one that isn't showin up hopefully it will work this time.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Steve, you should have called me, I would have ben more then happy to come out and give ya a tug. I carry 5 30 foot logging chains and 2 - 30' 50klb straps and a 4 ton comealong w/5 foot cheater bar. I am yet to find a stuck car/truck I can pul out.

~Nate~

BTW, those $75 winches from harborfreight are great for pulling cars onto a trailer so I am sure it has enough ( | ) to unstick a frontend


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Not a huge pile but it's the last photo i have of my old truck:


----------



## graylawn1 (Mar 2, 2003)

PJ black ford can put up thier i seen it in real life.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Here is a pic of a pile I made last storm.All this snow is from one snowfall.I stacked it myself.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

lol...Nice pile Chris!

Check out what my truck did:

j/k

Ryan


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

Here are a few from the 3/6 storm


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

another


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

.


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

last one


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

heres a pic from the blizzard i took


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

one more


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

not too large but still pretty good sized 









~Nate~


----------



## snowfighterG (Feb 18, 2003)

*now thats some stackin*

Hey wyldman now thats what I call stackin'! Nice pic and some nice piles Holy mountains!



> Snowfighters never get tired!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Lodge #109 lot


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

wow does anyone still do this?


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

Not since 2003.... Looks like.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Sorry I got ya beat....if I can figure out how to upload from my phone. My buddy has an 05 Dodge with the Cummins and some sick upgrades. Even tho I told him not to he proceeded to stack snow at a condo place we do. Well by the time I was done plowing he had the pile at least 25-30 feet tall and a nice little road going through it to the top! He actually broke his bed front and pushed it into the cab AND he plowed so frigging tall he was stuck on his hitch and the rear tires were off the ground!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

This thread is so old that the fords arent all rusted out yet!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Brian Young;866539 said:


> Sorry I got ya beat....if I can figure out how to upload from my phone. My buddy has an 05 Dodge with the Cummins and some sick upgrades. Even tho I told him not to he proceeded to stack snow at a condo place we do. Well by the time I was done plowing he had the pile at least 25-30 feet tall and a nice little road going through it to the top! He actually broke his bed front and pushed it into the cab AND he plowed so frigging tall he was stuck on his hitch and the rear tires were off the ground!


That post is worthless without pics!!! lol definitely want to see that


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

looks good, I can't wait for a plow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

stroker79;866550 said:


> This thread is so old that the fords arent all rusted out yet!


And this is coming from a Ford guy. LOL


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Heres my pile













































So big you cant even see the truck. oh and it was a blizzard so its tough to see the pile too........ lmao :laughing:


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

That had happend to me last year. I had to go inside of the bus and ask the boss to help me out. Then when i offerd him some money he wouldnt take it. But he told everyone. Good guy though then this year he said to me when i handed him the proposal is i am going to get stuck again.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

?????


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

heres a couple, nothng crazy, i still had plenty of space so.....


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've posted these before... however I wasn't around in 2003 posting, so I'll put a few pics up. 
Still no substitute for stacking with a loader. 
Unless we want to beat up the trucks, I stop when the snow is as high as the mold board on the plow, then push it up with the wheel loaders.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

blowerman;870646 said:


> Unless we want to beat up the trucks, I stop when the snow is as high as the mold board on the plow, then push it up with the wheel loaders.


Well if you have it use it..... some don't have or need the option..... But hell yeah use a loader


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice picture. I allways stack but I can't stack like that with my truck, but I can do with my 2004 Arctic Cat 500.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;867396 said:


> And this is coming from a Ford guy. LOL


We all know the only pile JD made in a parking lot is....


----------

